# inherited handguns



## jackhitstheroad (Oct 25, 2009)

greetings all, am new here, and relatively new to firearms, I have had two handguns in my possession for a number of years, one is a .22 Standard Niner revolver and the other is a .25 Colt (pre WW1). Both I inherited. I am about to hit the road (Jack) doing some boondocking in my little travel trailer. 

Do I need to register these pistols, and what do I need to do to become legal to carry the colt loaded in the trailer?

btw, I live in California, and have no police record.

thanx

jack


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The .22 sounds like one of the Hi-Standard double action, nine shot western style revolvers that I coveted in my youth, but never owned. I'm not familiar with the .25 Colts.

You need to do some research on the states you will be in, but just guessing, I would think if you transport them unloaded, with the gun stored in a separate location from the ammo, you would be OK in the midwestern and southern states. In big cities like Chicago, etc., I don't know, or socialist states like Massachusetts.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

You are better off going to a store a buying a modern carry gun. Don't carry around some antique firearm in your vehicle, as time goes on metal becomes weaker, so a lot of older firearms have the appearance that they are shootable, when in reality they are not. I saw this many times working in the shop.

One time a lady came in with her son, the son was underage to buy the ammo, but he had an extremely old revolver, probably from the 20s. He said he got it from a friend (obviously stolen). He convinced his mom to buy some ammo for him against our advice. He went out to the range that day, shot the gun with modern day ammo, Remington 32 S&W. The gun blew up and took his eye with it. Bottom line, if it is an antique(50 years or old) put it on display.

This is my opinion, do you as you see fit.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised you sold her the ammo.

As an aside, outside of oxidation (rust), or repetitive stress (fatigue) metal does not become weaker by age alone.

edit: Almost forgot to respond to the OP; You need to research the carry laws in each state. It's no small task. Time to get started...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jackhitstheroad said:


> ... what do I need to do to become legal to carry the colt loaded in the trailer?
> jack


You should check with the Environmental Department of your state.

To become registered in pest control, like Orkin or Terminex, you will need a license.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

James NM said:


> You should check with the Environmental Department of your state.
> 
> To become registered in pest control, like Orkin or Terminex, you will need a license.


:anim_lol:


----------

